# Name That Faucet



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Name it, get a prize.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

T&S, 

The early years...


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Easy- chicago #349 body with a dj spout of some length.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Easy- chicago #349 body with a dj spout of some length.


You win, yea DP was incorrect, you can tell by looking at the stem packing nuts between chicago, t&s and fisher faucets.

Sorry I was only kidding about a prize.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well how do you like that. :furious:

I thought I'd at least get a cheeseburger outta the deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Well how do you like that. :furious:
> 
> I thought I'd at least get a cheeseburger outta the deal.:thumbsup:


Only if you pay for the Value Meal and Supersize upgrades. :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Colgar said:


> I thought I'd at least get a cheeseburger outta the deal.:thumbsup:


Fine here is you virtual cheeseburger. :laughing:


----------

